# ecran power book 12" calibré



## la bete du 08 (11 Mars 2005)

voila je suis allé voir un pro car je trouvais que l'ecran de mon powerbook12" etait aussi crade que celui de mon ibook a réglage d origine donc je me suis di qu'une becane a se prix la je ne comprend pas que l'ecran soi si degueu donc je suis allé le faire réglé par un gars qui touche en colorimachin donc si cela interesse quelqu'un je peu mettre sur le web le fichier de calibration ps c'est le jours et la nuit avec mon ibook maintenant


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Mars 2005)

C'est quelle version de 12" que t'as? Pas que je sois un pro de l'image (je suis même pas un amateur ^^) si il y a des différences je veux bien  merci à toi en tout cas .


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2005)

Ca marche pour un 15"?


----------



## la bete du 08 (11 Mars 2005)

pour le 15 pouce je ne sais pas car ce n'est pas le meme ecran mais pour le 12" 1,5 le dernier c'est niquel vu que certains se plaignaient de la qualitée en fait c'etait un mauvais reglage


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Mars 2005)

Ah ben oui alors je veux bien ton calibrage  merci en tout cas


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2005)

Et tu peux nous dire comment il a procédé?


----------



## steinway (11 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et tu peux nous dire comment il a procédé?



ca m interesse aussi


----------



## ThiGre (11 Mars 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> C'est quelle version de 12" que t'as? Pas que je sois un pro de l'image (je suis même pas un amateur ^^) si il y a des différences je veux bien  merci à toi en tout cas .



On attend notre dernier BB, un PB 12" dernier version, donc ça m'intéresse   

Et pour mon 17" Oct 2004, ça marche aussi ?   Comment as-tu procéder ?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2005)

Je cherche un peu la sous OS X mais je trouve pas grand chose a part ColorSync


----------



## osaris (11 Mars 2005)

Idem ça m'intéresse


----------



## la bete du 08 (12 Mars 2005)

bhe il l'a caliibre avec le logiciel d apple colorsync je croi par rapport a un de ses superbe ecran il a fait sa a l oeil sinon je suis un peu une buse sur internet je fait comment pour l'envoyer soi je l envoi par mail a une personne et cette personne le met a dispo a tout le monde soit je l'envoi par mail a tout le monde


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mars 2005)

Tu fais une copie d'écran et tout met tout ca sur le forum


----------



## fredpilki (12 Mars 2005)

J'attends impatiemment ton profil, car j'ai esssayé de calibrer mon ecran et j'y comprends pas grand chose à leur test!


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mars 2005)

En plus il n'y a pas vraiment de manuel sur colorsync


----------



## kisco (12 Mars 2005)

ça m'intéresse aussi ! si tu veux me le mailer, je le mettrai à disposition de tout le monde 

sinon tu en fais un .zip, et tu ajoute un post dans ce sujet, en bas tu verras un bouton "ajouter une pièce jointe", tu peux le mettre là le fichier


----------



## puffade (13 Mars 2005)

l'utilitaire colorsync a l'air relativement complexe. Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire un résumé des points clés permettant son utilisation?


----------



## McFlan (13 Mars 2005)

la bete du 08 a dit:
			
		

> bhe il l'a caliibre avec le logiciel d apple colorsync je croi par rapport a un de ses superbe ecran il a fait sa a l oeil sinon je suis un peu une buse sur internet je fait comment pour l'envoyer soi je l envoi par mail a une personne et cette personne le met a dispo a tout le monde soit je l'envoi par mail a tout le monde



Il a fait ça à l'oeil ?
J'voudrais pas remettre en cause sa perception, mais le calibrage à l'oeil, on peut pas appeler ça un calibrage pro.
Il y a des appareils pour calibrer les écrans, c'est pas pour rien.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2005)

Il voulait peut etre dire que c'est le logiciel qu'il a utilisé a l'oeil?


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Mars 2005)

personnellement j'ai amélioré le mien en utilisant simplement "couleur"+"étalonner" dans les preferences moniteur .... en n'oubliant surtout pas d'activer le mode "expert" 
La procédure nécessite souvent une appréciation purement personnelle que l'on améliore grandement en "clignant" doucement les yeux (j'ai pas dit fermer .. je vous vois (sic) déjà venir!)
On garde les "natifs" quand ils sont proposés et le résultat final n'est pas mal et conduit à un écran plus "chaud" et à un contraste plus prononcé. 
On termine en sauvant ses règlages sous un nom de profil quelconque.
Non problem on peut revenir aux réglages initiaux en sélectionnant le profil original "ecran à cristaux liquides couleur" 

voilà voiià


----------



## vincmyl (14 Mars 2005)

Ok merci pour tes infos


----------



## Bat-Mac (14 Mars 2005)

Intéressant, en effet, ce sujet.   

Y aurait pas une mire de barres vidéo planquée quelque part dans les sous-menus du système... ? hum ? Non ? Dommage...   

En fait, l'étalonnage couleurs dépend fortement de l'environnement de travail, donc c'est quand même assez variable d'une situation à l'autre. Les contrastes, en revanche...


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mars 2005)

Pour info, on avait discuté câlibrage dans ce thread.

C'est vrai qu'on peut tout faire avec un profil, notamment augmenter _artificiellement_ le rendu... mais je reste assez dubitatif quant à la pertinence de la manoeuvre :mouais:.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Mars 2005)

C'est un peu au pif


----------



## Massalia (14 Mars 2005)

Vu le nombre de réponses, il doit y avoir de l'insatisfaction dans l'air... 
En tout cas, moi, je suis mécontent de l'écran de mon iBook 12", que je n'arrive pas à régler (peu lumieux, couleurs "sales", angle restreint...).
Je suis donc également intéressé par toute manip qui pourrait améliorer ça.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## puffade (14 Mars 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nombre de réponses, il doit y avoir de l'insatisfaction dans l'air...
> En tout cas, moi, je suis mécontent de l'écran de mon iBook 12", que je n'arrive pas à régler (peu lumieux, couleurs "sales", angle restreint...).
> Je suis donc également intéressé par toute manip qui pourrait améliorer ça.
> Merci d'avance !




à 200 % d'accord avec Massalia...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, on avait discuté câlibrage dans ce thread.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on peut tout faire avec un profil, notamment augmenter _artificiellement_ le rendu... mais je reste assez dubitatif quant à la pertinence de la manoeuvre :mouais:.


je viens de telecharger Supercal ici http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12756
et le résultat est stupéfiant!
Je pensais avoir déjà obtenu le meilleur de mon ecran PB12" par la procédure profil expert proposée dans OSX mais avec ce logiciel supercal le résultat est inespéré .... un grand merci Grandgibus

Pour ceux qui voudrais ce lancer dans la manoeuvre il faut dès le départ ne pas se tromper et bien choisir l'otion "light only" qui s'adresse donc aux Mac où seul est disponible le règlage de luminoisité (F14-F15)
Pour le reste bien que ce soit la langue de shakespeare on peux deviner la manoeuvre ... 
S'il fallait je peux aider ceux qui le souhaite

Je vous le conseille vraiment ... mon PB12" s'est depuis transfiguré   
Joseph


----------



## puffade (15 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de telecharger Supercal ici http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12756
> et le résultat est stupéfiant!
> 
> 
> Peux-tu expliquer en détail les différentes étapes car il ya des éléments qui restent flous à mes yeux. D'autre part, comment peut-on supprimer un profil de couleur que l'on a crée. Je n'y arrive pas dans "préférences moniteur". Merci


----------



## puffade (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai essayé supercal sur mon ibook. Je n'arrive pas à avoir une bonne balance des couleurs (trop de rouge et de bleu) alors que la luminosité est grnadement améliorée. J'ai besoin d'aide...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé supercal sur mon ibook. Je n'arrive pas à avoir une bonne balance des couleurs (trop de rouge et de bleu) alors que la luminosité est grnadement améliorée. J'ai besoin d'aide...


Tu es exaucé .. voir nouveau post "Calibrez vos Ibook .. Pbook .. etc .. en 13 étapes"
Résultats garantis

Joseph


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> jo_6466 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## la bete du 08 (15 Mars 2005)

tain avec se soft c'est encore plus beau desolé les gars mais la c'est ce qu'il faut avoir pour regler son ecran


----------

